# Bobcats @ Raptors, Jan. 22nd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #42, 22 January 2007
Charlotte Bobcats [14-25] @ Toronto Raptors [19-22]
7:00 PM EST, TSN, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-bobcats-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0239.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0009.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0958.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0435.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1017.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
The Toronto Raptors like playing on Sunday afternoons but the Charlotte Bobcats
are coming to town on Monday, so they'll beat them then. The Raptors have six wins
this month and are looking to make it nine with three straight, winnable home games
starting Monday against the inconsistent Carolinians. Charlotte is coming off back-to-
back wins against the hapless Atlanta Hawks but lost their previous two contests to
the Bucks and Nets. One of the worst offensive teams in the NBA, Charlotte is led 
in scoring by shotblocker Emeka Okafor, putting up just shy of 15 points a game. 
The Bobcats have three other players averaging between 13 and 15 points, including
the rookie leader in minutes played, Adam "Ammo" Morrison, one of two or three
players vying for Rookie of the Year honours along with Raptor Andrea Bargnani. 
All-Star Chris Bosh has been an offensive juggernaut since returning from injury, 
scoring 24 points per game on .525 shooting in January. Toronto's anticipated ascent
towards the .500 plateau hopefully begins Monday, action beginning at 7:00 on TSN.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

totally winnable game for the Raps. Hopefully this is the beginning of a winning streak that will take them to above .500. Can anyone on the bobcats guard Bosh?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Okafor is a good defender but if the Cats want to score in the post, they need to maximize his playing time. Bosh can draw fouls at will so we will probably see Wallace and guys like Voskuhl and maybe Hermann guarding him.

The Cats were without five rotation players on Saturday (May, Felton, Brezec, Knight, Ely). They are lacking size big time right now.

I'm glad this is a home game. The crowd will get on our guys if we don't give 100%.


----------



## LockDown (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey speddythief, just wondering how you got those banners done.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LockDown said:


> Hey speddythief, just wondering how you got those banners done.


They are from tsn.ca, I just resize them to fit the thread.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Start Graham!!!!!!!!


----------



## LockDown (Aug 14, 2006)

Where abouts on TSN? I looked everywhere, but cant seem to find it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LockDown said:


> Where abouts on TSN? I looked everywhere, but cant seem to find it.


http://www.tsn.ca/nba/teams/?hubname=nba-raptors

On each team page.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wouldn't be surprised by a loss, Gwallace can shut down the hothands, and TJ has been off since his ankle injury

it's also a very winnable game for Cha, Carroll and Morrison have been doing well past weeks


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Definetly winnable but stupid scheduling conflict with prison break


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

2nd unit production will again play a huge part in this game...hopefully Mo, Joey, Bargs, and Jose pull out solid performances


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

madman said:


> Definetly winnable but stupid scheduling conflict with prison break


hehe, and 24, although i could catch the 10pm showing on global....


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Mo Pete needs to start over Garbo!


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

raptorsrule15 said:


> Mo Pete needs to start over Garbo!


i agree


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> hehe, and 24, although i could catch the 10pm showing on global....


And the first half is over a re-run of the littlest hobo.... damn monday games.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope the Raptors destroy them, they owe themselves. Then destroy New Orleans and Boston too.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I hope they make Adam Morrison cry again...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I hope they make Adam Morrison cry again...


Easy on ol' Ammo. Bosh cried when we were eliminated from playoff contention not too long ago.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Easy on ol' Ammo. Bosh cried when we were eliminated from playoff contention not too long ago.


Did he cry at a crucial point in the game with 2 seconds left?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Did he cry at a crucial point in the game with 2 seconds left?












You can criticize his timing, but not his heart.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Bobcats are a solid team ,better than there record shows Raps will be in for a tough one tonight


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Did he cry at a crucial point in the game with 2 seconds left?


totally turned me off.
not what i look for in a leader.. i want a warrior.. not a cry baby with 2 seconds left.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Hopefully we can rebound from the Jazz lost, and get back on track, because the Nets are on a roll now, and we don't really want them to get ahead to much from us. This is a winnable game, but the Bobcats are on a hot streak right now, so we have to be careful with them and play good defense. Give the ball to Bosh early, because I don't think anyone can stop him on the Bobcats.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

looking forward to this one.

tj sitting out? don't like that. did he hurt the ankle in practice?

time to push for 3 in a row and .500

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raps lighting it up!

Nani so effortless from downtown.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Bargnani is on fire, he's 2-2 from the 3pt line, the Raptors are off to a good start hopefully they can keep it up for four three quarters.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

God damn is Bargnani good


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

Dam Mitchell doesnt understand the miss matches on the court, gotta put Graham on Wallace with his strength and atheletism.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors playing like crap, Bosh finally comes back in the game but now the Bobcats are up 4, 48-44.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors couldn't penetrate the zone there, but Calderon hits a long deuce.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Graham with the nice rebound, Calderon tries to create something on offense.

Nesterovic misses the baby hook, Carroll with the rebound.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anderson fouled, Bosh with his 3rd foul. He's coming out as soon as he came back in.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Felton misses a wide open trey, MoPete with the board.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Graham takes it inside on Wallace, makes the two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wallace returns the favour, gets fouled by Graham, and he'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ooo Fred Jones in for Bosh...this will be interesting.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> totally turned me off.
> not what i look for in a leader.. i want a warrior.. not a cry baby with 2 seconds left.



If you guys had picked him the crying would have been a good thing, stop acting like North Carolina fans, they trash every player that isnt on their roster.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wallace misses both though, Raptors come back the other way.

Calderon makes another jumper, he's feeling it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

50-48 Raps 2 mins left in 2nd


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors barely leading right now, 50-48 with less than 3 minutes left. The bench (really just Bargnani + a MoPete 3ball) started playing well, but bringing in D-Mart was the death trap.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jones cuts inside away from the pressure and drops a nice pass to Rasho for the easy two.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

nice dish by Freddy J to Rasho!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jones with a rebound now, Raptors take it down after a Wallace miss.

Graham tried to crown Okafor, misses, and Carroll makes us pay with a 3 pointer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

jones nice reverse for 2


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jones now with a reverse, he's come out playing well.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anderson makes the J over a shoddy effort contesting the shot by Mo.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And MoPete makes up for it with a long two with time expiring.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Graham ends the first half with a rebound and an airballed 70-footer.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That was the worst last second chuck ive ever seen by Joey Graham


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

56-53 Raps at half...expected much better.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Can someone please explain why Brian Heaney has a job?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Anyway, Raptors up 16 in the 4th, 79-63. The Killer B's with 14 points each.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Garbajosa travels on offense, but makes up for it by taking the charge on defense.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

WHATTA SICK DUNK BY CB4! Classic Quote from Chuck after that dunk "That put rim the rim on the injured list."


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Pape on the floor. I love it!


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Solid 2nd half by the Raps

Nice win


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Pop looked real good and aggressive out there


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Really didn't see the Raptors being challenged much in this one. We lost a lot of steam in the second quarter but dominated the rest of the game. Good to see Calderon playing well as a starter despite a bit of pressure.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Good win for the raps and its nice to see Pape Sow play again.
Even though he got rejected on his first shot lol.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Good win by the Raptors, well the second half that is..


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JS03 said:


> Good win by the Raptors, well the second half that is..


Damn dude, we had like 37 points in the first quarter.

It was a washout for about 36 minutes, with 12 minutes for the Bobcats to feel better about themselves.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Damn dude, we had like 37 points in the first quarter.
> 
> It was a washout for about 36 minutes, with 12 minutes for the Bobcats to feel better about themselves.


Did i forget to mention the first quarter?
I meant to say the second half and the first Q. :whistling:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Anyone like the new song for the intro? U2 Vertigo?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well handled.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Big game by Calderon and Bosh.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

great game....only thing that made me angry is that they changed the intro song...cmon U2?!?!? Really?!?!?...

at least its better than coming out to Phil Collins like the Heat do


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Today I got the TSN feed from the NBA League Pass (this is the first time that's happened). And now that I've seen it live, I gotta ask: what the crap is salami and cheese?

Also, it makes me sad that Rod Black still has a job.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice win for the Raps tonight. Is it true that Gerald Wallace can opt out after this season? cause if he does it would be cool if BC takes a run at him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

narrator said:


> Today I got the TSN feed from the NBA League Pass (this is the first time that's happened). And now that I've seen it live, I gotta ask: what the crap is salami and cheese?
> 
> Also, it makes me sad that Rod Black still has a job.


Salami and cheese is what you (I guess in the Swirski household at least) put on a sandwich. When the game's over, you make a sandwich. Because you're not going to make a sandwich when the game is still going on, are you?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JS03 said:


> Anyone like the new song for the intro? U2 Vertigo?


**** that.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Good work by the Raptors, beat down a team they should. I like that.

On another note, the Bobcats have so many pieces, it's a shame that they can't seem to put anything together. My guess is they need a better coach to develop the players.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a good thing that ballhog TJ Ford was missing in action. It gave playing time to the more unselfish, better shooter (and not to mention, taller) Calderon. I think we'll see more of Toronto's true potential unleashed when the ball is out of TJ Ford's hands. Trade that S.O.B.

Having watched a lot of Raptors games, it irritates me how TJ Ford repeatedly forces a shot in a 1-on-4 situation and how that numbskull coach Sam Mitchell allows this to happen. Let Calderon, Garbajosa, & Bargnani be more involved.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

whats with Bosh's rebounding? He is suckign it up like last year...he did the same thing. For the first like 12 games he was avging monster numbers and then avged like 8 for the rest of the year...same thing seems to be happenign this year


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> whats with Bosh's rebounding? He is suckign it up like last year...he did the same thing. For the first like 12 games he was avging monster numbers and then avged like 8 for the rest of the year...same thing seems to be happenign this year


i'll take wins over stats.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

good win, seemed like the refs were a bit one sided in our favor for a change


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

with wallace and pietrus (who's restricted) there are def a couple of athletic/defensive small forwards on the market next summer.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Bosh's numbers were not his best because of his early foul trouble. He actually put up awesome numbers considering he picked up a quick 3rd foul in the second quarter. That 2nd quarter was horrible but I had a feeling that the bobcats would'nt be able to play a full 48 minutes. Props for Calderon who had an amazing game. He is really starting to shoot the lights out, something I thought he could never do last year.


----------

